# Used GCC Jaguar IV or Graphtec CE5000-60



## Moxiemom (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm trying to choose between GCC Jaguar IV that was a demo and has approximately 2 hours on it or a new Graphtec. I do vinyl transfers, decals, and rhinestones. I'm moving up to a 'big girl' cutter because my workload has exploded. I'm demoing WinPCSign and will most likely use that as my software. The 2cutters are at roughly the same price and I can't decide tho I've enter countless nights scouring and researching. I figured at this point it's better to ask for some advice.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

In my opinion, the Jaguar is overkill for what you will need it for and you could save your money by buying a Puma III or an Expert Pro. They're the same cutter except that the Puma has an optical eye. That's a $300 feature that you might never need. I had a Puma and downgraded to the Expert Pro because I didn't need the optical eye. I don't do any printing transfers that I would need to do the contour cutting.

You could get either one of them brand new for hundreds less than a used/demo Jaguar.

Sorry to throw a wrench into your research, but thought you should have all of your options.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

You could also get a couple Pinto cars for the price of a luxury car....but to the point raised by the OP I would prefer the Jaguar IV assuming both are in good condition. I currently have a Puma III, a Jaguar IV and a Cameo. The main advantages go the Jaguar over the Puma is greater down force, faster, quieter otherwise they do the job


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm just curious... When do you ever need more than 400 grams of downforce? Are you really comparing a Puma to a Pinto car?


----------



## rturner381 (Mar 9, 2012)

Beyond this FORUM, who is going to support you when you have issues with the cutter or the WinPCSign software?


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Winpcsign has their own forum, the OP didn't mention anything about not having a warranty on either cutter. 

Also, the person who runs the wpc forums is a GCC dealer (if the OP purchased the Puma) so they shouldn't worry about not having support.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I would make sure what ever I get works well with the software I choose, that would be my number one decision breaker.

The support for Winpc is out there I myself have over 75 tuitorals on you tube and winpcsign forum.

I personally would get a cutter you can grow into, if needed, with contour cutting, The jag will be my next Cutter.

Countour cutting you can do labels, Heat transfers for those small orders and cut around the image, stickers, to sell that have been printed on things like phototex , and just your own promotional stickers to put on your garment bags and info you hand out.

They are both great cutters, I do not think you would go wrong with either one, 
Keep us posted on what you decide to do, and if I can help with winpc please let me know.
Sandy jo


----------



## rturner381 (Mar 9, 2012)

Obviously my comments caused quite a stir. IMHO, this is a good thing, because it generates more conversation and sheds more light on the right direction. I have been in the supplies and distribution business since 1997 and I believe it is my responsibility to ask questions and listen. the more the customer talks, the better the recommendation and customer experience


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I am a big fan of GCC cutters...

As far as "overkill" I guess it depends on the price you pay....If you can get the Jaguar IV for the same money as the Graphtec, in my mind it is worth buying....You may rarely need the extra speed or power but nice to have if you need to get into the "passing lane".....

As far as software, I manage quite well with Illustrator and Great Cut....I think a program like WinPCPro 2012 will gain you some convenience and extra tools (like for rhinestones)....Depending on your own needs, patience, skill level, etc. this software may or may not be a good investment....You might ask if a trial is available.....

Good luck...


----------



## Moxiemom (Feb 23, 2012)

Well, first of all both machines are from licensed distributors as is the software. When it comes to the software, there are a multitude of tutorials online I've found as I use the demo copy I downloaded. The Jaguar might be overkill, but speed is part of what I'm looking for and I'd like to know I can expand what I do without buying more equipment again. The GCC and software all cost me about 1700 while the Graphtec alone is 1700. I was just trying to get opinions on if it's worth it and if the GCC i the best deal.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Moxiemom said:


> I was just trying to get opinions on if it's worth it and if the GCC i the best deal.


Yes that is the best deal!.....


----------



## Kandi (Mar 15, 2012)

royster13 said:


> I am a big fan of GCC cutters...


Hi...
I'm just getting started with Rhinestone design and am looking into purchasing my first cutter--the GCC Expert 24. Can you please share your experience (if any)/opinion of this cutter?

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Kandi said:


> Hi...
> I'm just getting started with Rhinestone design and am looking into purchasing my first cutter--the GCC Expert 24. Can you please share your experience (if any)/opinion of this cutter?
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


The expert 24 is a great cutter to start with for cutting any type of rhinestone material.. Most everyone with this cutter has a fast ROI because of the low entry level cost.


----------



## Adigoila (Nov 9, 2020)

I have used more then 5 years GCC jaguar IV. It is a good cutting machine, good tracking. During last year i had the chance to work with Summa D1400 pro and Graphtec Fc 4100, both old cutting plotters . In theory GCC has higher speed but in reality is is 10 times slowet the summa or graphtec and less precise. My favorite is Graphtec FC cutting pro 4100 -130


----------

